# Lautlose/Leise Gamingtastatur?



## Sin (5. April 2011)

Grüße,

momentan habe ich die G15 refresh, diese ist von den "Tastentönen" her doch schon relativ laut. Nun möchte ich mir eine neue Zulegen, und suche daher eine Gamingtastatur, die relativ leise, bzw unhörbar ist. Es muss keine 200€ Tastatur sein mit Bildschirm oder sonst was, lediglich vielleicht ein paar programmierbare Tasten wären nett. 
Leider kenne ich mich mit den Tastaturen die auf dem Markt sind leider nicht aus. 

Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand helfen?


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2011)

Also was ich schonmal auschließen kann, die Razer Lycosa ist sehr sehr laut. Dazu ist die Apple Tastatur recht angenehmen zum schreiben, aber auch nicht flüsterleise. Ebenso keine Gamer Tastatur.


----------



## cool@tze (5. April 2011)

Tja "leise"... das empfindet halt jeder anders. Ich denke aber, du wirst an einer Tastatur mit flachen Tasten nicht vorbeikommen, da hier das Klackern schon bauart-bedingt nicht mehr so groß ist. Abre wirklich "lautlos" sind die halt auch nicht.

Ich erklär es einfach mal an meinem Beispiel: Ich musste aus Platzgründen ins Wohnzimmer umziehen und damit nervte meine G15 meine Freundin, wegen dem Klackern. Da das Austauschen der Tastatur billiger war, habe ich die Freundin behalten und mir ne Cherry-Tastatur für 15 &#8364; zugelegt, die is zwar nicht geräuschlos aber doch im Vergleich sehr leise und hat einen anständigen Druckpunkt (was ja auch nicht unwichtig ist). Model-->Cherry eVolution Stream XT hat aber keine Makrofunktionen.

Ansonsten gibt es noch vom Logitech das Illuminated Keyboard aber halt relativ teuer und wohl auch keine Programmierbare Tasten, lies dir einfach mal die Bewertungen auf Geizhals durch...

Ein völlig lautloses Keyboard gibt es aber doch noch, das ist allerdings sehr teuer (aus dem medizinischen Bereich, glaube 200 &#8364: die heißt "IP68 ReallyCool" oder so einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. April 2011)

Lustig ich bin auch von der G15 auf die oben genannte Cherry Tastuatur umgestiegen, allerdings eher, weil mir die G15 (1.Version) zu viel Platz weg genommen hat. 

Bei dem Illuminated Keyboard ist zu bedenken, dass diese keine Anti Ghosting hat. Sprich man kann bei der Tastatur nicht gleichzeitig Schif+w+leertaste (bei einigen Spielen sprinten und dann springen) drücken. Je nachdem was für Spiele du spielst könnte dies stören! Z.B. bei shootern. Kannst dir dazu auch mal die negativen Bewertungen auf Amazon ansehen! 

Kyragan wird sich sicherlich noch melden . Er hat auch ein Review zu der Illuminated oben im Bereich geschrieben


----------



## Orias_ (5. April 2011)

Ich empfehle die Sidewinder X4 ich höre da eigentlich nix. Gibt es auch ein tolles Review von Bult und Donner.

und zwar hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182237-microsoft-sidewinder-x4/


----------



## Terrorzapfen (9. Mai 2011)

Sowohl von der X4, als auch der größeren X6 wird überall von katastrophal kurzer Lebensdauer der Tastatur berichtet. Würde da doch die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (10. Mai 2011)

Einfach mal nicht so hart in die Tasten hauen.

Mit einer G15 biste gut bedient. Viel lässt sich dadurch nicht rausholen.


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Zwar keine Gaming tasta, aber schön anzusehen und mit 4 Programmierbaren Tasten sowie diverse Multimediatasten und andere Zusatztasten.
Wollte auch erst eine Gamingtasta, hab mich aber dann für diese hier entschieden 

Logitech Wireless Desktop MK300 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Mai 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Sowohl von der X4, als auch der größeren X6 wird überall von katastrophal kurzer Lebensdauer der Tastatur berichtet. Würde da doch die Finger davon lassen.



So? Dann darf ich dir sicherlich auchmal ein paar Fragen zu deinen zwei Sätzen stellen.

Wenn das *überall* berichtet wird, kannst du mir sicherlich 3 Quellen die unabhängig voneinander sind zeigen.
Was heißt *katastrophal*? 5 Minuten? 1 Tag? 1 Monat? 1 Jahr? Komisch, bei mir hällt sie schon ein 1/2 Jahr und sie macht keinerlei Anstalten kaputt zu gehen
unter "katastrophal kurz" stelle ich mir max. 1 Monat vor.
Gibt es weitere Gründe wieso du davon abrätst? Persönliche Erfahrungen? Hohe Rücklaufzahlen in einem Computerfachgeschäft in dem du arbeitest?


----------

